# 1436 alumacraft



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Have a 1436 alumacraft I am selling newer boat 08 I think with a yacht club trailer that is an 09 I think. Upgraded to a bigger boat has one leak that may be fixed if I can get it over to the shop to weld it before you buy it about a 75 dollar fix let me know it interested no motor


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

$$$ ? without the repair done.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I would do 1000 if it sells this weekend i am fixing it monday the trailer alone is 1200 if you buy one brand new and it got new bearings last year along with bearing buddies


----------

